# Cost of burial plot



## Marbil

Dont know if Im the right thread for this question - but would anyone have any idea of how much it would cost to purchase a burial plot?  and where would one go to enquire - the local priest?


----------



## Carpenter

Most graveyards are owned and managed by the local authority, try their website.  Or if you know the graveyard in question they usually have a sign there with details of the person who is responsible for selling plots etc.


----------



## delgirl

I think it depends where the plot is - in a town, city or in the country.

Had the misfortune to have to bury both my parents on the same day last year and purchased a single plot.  

As the graveyard was in the country it cost E500.  The funeral director told me if we had purchased one in the nearest town, it would have cost between E2,000 and E3,000.

We're just about to erect a granite headstone, kerb, etc. - this costs a further E3,000.

The Parish Priest is probably a good place to start if you're not sure.


----------



## Draff

The cost in Donegal is around €200I heard that if the undertaker does not pay this as part of his services, then the Parish Priest may not follow up on this..


----------



## onekeano

Saw one advertised in St Fintans Sutton for 5k recently.

Roy


----------



## Beanie

I know in Drogheda it cost 300 for a single and 450 for a double plot. The parish will no longer sell you a plot unless you have someone to bury. Familys use to buy their plots in advance but if they werent used, the plot becomes untidy hence the reason why they are only sold for immediate use.


----------



## Brendan Burgess

An 80 year old friend wants to make financial provision for his burial as he doesn't want to be a burden on anyone else. He is in good health, so what should he do? 

1) Try to buy a plot now, so that's taken care of. 
2) Open some form of investment somewhere with the current cost of a funeral, and hope that it keeps pace with inflation? 
3) Take out some form of insurance for funeral costs? Do the undertakers do some sort of savings plan? 

What are the costs involved, and how can they be minimised? 

*Cremation
*How much does Glasnevin charge?
Undertaker - hearse 
Undertaker - one car 
Priest 

*Burial*
Purchase of plot - €500 to €5000
Coffin - €1000 
Headstone - €1000 
 Undertaker - hearse 
 Undertaker - one car 
 Priest


----------



## Brendan Burgess

Some information from the Fine Gael website: [broken link removed]



    Gay Mitchell, Fine Gael TD and MEP for Dublin, is launching an inquiry into the cost of funerals in Dublin.
 “I am constantly receiving complaints about the cost of funerals in Dublin which are way above the cost in the rest of Ireland. In response to these complaints I conducted some research into the cost of funerals in Dublin versus the rest of the country.  In addition I have placed advertisements in today’s daily newspapers (Friday, June 24) seeking submissions from members of the public.
 “The results of the research (see complete table below) exposed some startling facts regarding the costs of funerals in Dublin and outside the capital.  The cost of a standard* funeral, based on our preliminary research, varies hugely depending on where you live:
  You will save almost €1,000 by being buried outside of Dublin. The average cost for the same funeral in the capital is €3,712 compared to an average of €2,810 outside.
  In Dublin the cost of the exact same funeral can vary from €2,750 in Fitzgerald’s Funeral Directors Ltd in Rush to €4,700 in Quinn’s Funeral Homes Ltd in Dun Laoghaire.
  Outside Dublin you can pay €2,200 for a funeral in Westmeath or €3,500 in Galway 
  In Dublin it is dearer to be buried on the Southside – an average of €3,844 – versus an average of €3,639 on the Northside.


“A huge discrepancy exists between Dublin funeral prices and prices from around the country.  There is no valid or acceptable reason why people should pay so much more for a burial in Dublin than elsewhere in Ireland. Families are extremely vulnerable following bereavement and it is totally unacceptable that they are often taken advantage of.
 “It really doesn’t stop at €4,700 in Dublin either,” says Deputy Mitchell. “I had a recent example of a woman whose only income was from social welfare, being signed up to pay out over €7,000 for the funeral of a parent. She doesn’t know where she’s going to get the money to pay for this.”
 “In my view, vulnerable people are being stung by some ruthless undertakers who are charging exorbitant prices. Individuals are being signed up for costs amounting to thousands of euros when they are emotionally low. Quite often people don’t shop around when arranging a funeral and this is quite understandable as they are dealing with the death of a close family member or a friend.
 “Some cold hearted undertakers with affected considerate bedside manners are milking the public. For poorer people the costs remain a millstone around their necks for years after the event.”
 Deputy Mitchell is calling on Dubliners who have had such experiences with undertakers to contact him so that he can build an up-to-date dossier on this abuse. “I am urging anyone with a story to tell to get in touch with me. I would like to hear from people all over Dublin so that we can work together to combat this callous practice.”
 People can contact Deputy Mitchell on (01) 618 3930 or email him at gmitchell@europarl.eu.int
 * All funeral homes were asked by telephone to give an average quote for a normal ‘no frills’ funeral. Costs to include a mid-range coffin, opening of existing grave, removal of body, embalming, hire of one car, newspaper advertisements and priest costs.
 Ends




 Dublin Funeral Costs vs Rest of the Country Funeral Costs
 League Table
 County       Cost of average funeral
 1. Michael Murray Ltd, Mullingar, Co. Westmeath:  €2,200
2. Jos O'Halloran Ltd, Nenagh, Co Tipperary:   €2,500
3. Hennessy Funeral Home Ltd, Waterford city:   €2,650
4. Quinns Funeral Home Ltd, Dundalk, Co Louth:  €3,200
5. Joe Irwin Ltd, Galway city:     €3,500
 AVERAGE       €2,810
 Dublin Southside     Cost of average funeral
*Funeral homes were told the deceased already had a grave in Deansgrange cemetery
 1. Corrigan & Sons Ltd, Dublin 2    €3,300
2. Fanagan’s/Murray’s Funeral Directors Ltd, Dublin 4  €3,500
3. Stillorgan Funeral Home Ltd    €3,720
4. Rom Massey & Sons Ltd, Dublin 8    €4,000
5. Quinn’s Funeral Home Ltd, Dun Laoghaire   €4,700
 AVERAGE       €3,844
 Dublin Northside     Cost of average funeral
*Funeral homes were told the deceased already had a grave in Glasnevin cemetery
 1. Fitzgerald’s Funeral Directors Ltd, Rush   €2,750
2. Brady’s Funeral Home Ltd, Blanchardstown   €3,500
3. Kirwin Funeral Directors Ltd, Dublin 3   €3,600
4. Alan Harmon Ltd, Queen St, Dublin 7   €3,845
5. Jennings Funeral Directors Ltd, Glasnevin   €4,500
 AVERAGE       €3,639
ALL of DUBLIN AVERAGE     €3,742


----------



## Brendan Burgess

And from [broken link removed]

*[FONT=Verdana,Arial]The cost of dying…[/FONT]*

  [FONT=Verdana,Arial]As the cost of living in Ireland is rising    as a result of the growth in the economy and the increased pressures on services,    the cost of dying is also going up.[/FONT]
  [FONT=Verdana,Arial]However, while you may have to pay more for    funeral services in this country than ever before, the Irish undertaking business    has now become extremely streamlined and professional. Most undertakers, both    in cities and countrywide, offer a complete package of services to bereaved    families which includes everything from drafting the death notice right up to    hiring and paying the gravediggers.[/FONT]
  [FONT=Verdana,Arial]"In the past, the normal procedure was for    families to look after everything themselves and to only use the undertaker    to provide the coffin and transport the body of their loved one to the Church    and graveyard", says John Moloney who has an undertaking business in Mountmellick    in Co Laois. [/FONT]
  [FONT=Verdana,Arial]"Needless to say, this placed a lot of unnecessary    stress and strain on people who were already very traumatised anyway, and sometimes    very important things were overlooked in the midst of all the strain."[/FONT]
  [FONT=Verdana,Arial]The Moloney family have been involved in    the undertaking business for six generations. John Moloney describes the job    of an undertaker as being "an unobtrusive presence" in the midst of family grief.    "Basically, it is our job to ensure that everything runs smoothly and that all    aspects of the removal and burial are handled as professionally and unobtrusively    as possible", he says.[/FONT]
  [FONT=Verdana,Arial]Coming from such a long tradition in the    undertaking business, he says that the move from having a very limited involvement    in funerals to providing a complete "one-stop-shop" of services was not one    that was taken consciously by undertakers. "I think it just evolved", he says.    [/FONT]
  [FONT=Verdana,Arial]The mid-price range for a coffin is around    £650 to £700. "I find that most people are very practical nowadays", says John    Moloney. "They want a coffin which is reasonably priced and they expect their    undertaker to guide them through the brochure and pick out the most reasonably-priced    coffin for them".[/FONT]
  [FONT=Verdana,Arial]*Funeral parlours*[/FONT]
  [FONT=Verdana,Arial]In Dublin and other cities, the role of the    undertaker has been supplanted to a large degree by the growth in funeral parlours.    Basically, these provide the same service as the undertaker in rural Ireland,    but with one essential difference - instead of having the body of the deceased    reposing in the family home, the remains are brought to the funeral parlour    and everything is organised from there.[/FONT]
  [FONT=Verdana,Arial]One of the longest-established funeral parlours    in Dublin is Massey Brothers, whose headquarters is in Thomas Street. Four different    branches of the extended Massey family have gone into the funeral parlour business,    so there is very strong competition in the marketplace. In addition to Masseys,    there are also a number of other well-known families engaged in the funeral    parlour business in the greater Dublin area.[/FONT]
  [FONT=Verdana,Arial]Funeral parlours do not charge families for    the use of the special room in the building where bodies are left to repose,    prior to being removed to the Church or burial grounds. If the person dies in    hospital, it is likely that the body will be brought directly from the hospital    mortuary to the church and then on for burial after the service.[/FONT]
  [FONT=Verdana,Arial]One major difference between dying in Dublin    and dying in rural Ireland is the question of burial space. At the moment, burial    plots in Dublin are a very scarce and a very expensive commodity. If you are    lucky enough to have an existing family plot in the capital, the average fee    for re-opening that plot to place another deceased family member, is around    £400. If you don't have a family plot, the biggest problem you are likely to    face is actually being able to afford to buy a new plot at a graveyard within    the greater Dublin area.[/FONT]
  [FONT=Verdana,Arial]*New cemeteries*[/FONT]
  [FONT=Verdana,Arial]A recent development has been the opening    of a brand-new purpose-built cemetery at Newlands Cross on January l last. This    cemetery, along with a number of others like Mount Venus and Kilnashogue (both    of which are located in the Rathfarnham area); Shangannagh; Balgriffin and St    Fintan's in Sutton all have plots for sale at the moment, but the general asking    price for a plot in the greater Dublin area now runs from around £900 to £1,200,    which adds considerably to the overall cost of a funeral.[/FONT]
  [FONT=Verdana,Arial]Another very expensive aspect of being buried    in Dublin is the hiring of the hearse, and perhaps one or more cars, to transport    the deceased and close family members to the Church services and burial grounds.    The average cost of hiring a hearse for one evening is £130, and cars are priced    at £100 per car. If the hearse and cars are required for two days, this means    that the bereaved family will pay double this fee. In order to cut down on what    many see as being an unnecessary expense, a new trend which is emerging in Dublin    funerals is to have both the removal and burial on the same day.[/FONT]
  [FONT=Verdana,Arial]As the cost of being buried in Dublin continues    to soar, more and more people are looking at the option of cremation. There    are currently two crematoria in Dublin, one in Glasnevin and a second one at    Mount Jerome cemetery. The fee for cremation is roughly the same as for an ordinary    funeral, but without the added expense of having to open a pre-existing plot    (approximately £400) or buy a new plot (approximately £1,000).[/FONT]
  [FONT=Verdana,Arial]There are many reasons why people opt for    cremation. Sometimes the ashes of the deceased are given to the family for dispersal    at a favourite location, or they can be interred in a special columbarium space    in either the Garden of Remembrance or the Columbarium Wall at Glasnevin Cemetery.    A plaque with the name of the deceased and the date of death is erected on the    wall, and nearby spaces can be reserved for future use by other close family    members. A columbarium space costs around £200.[/FONT]
  [FONT=Verdana,Arial]If you wish to opt for cremation, your local    funeral parlour or undertaker will organise this.[/FONT]
  [FONT=Verdana,Arial]*Funeral costs*[/FONT]
  [FONT=Verdana,Arial]So, if your nearest and dearest dies unexpectedly,    what do you do? Well, the first step is to contact your choice of undertaker    who will look after all the practical aspects which must be addressed at this    traumatic time. Included among these practicalities are:[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana,Arial]The coffin: The most expensive aspect      of any funeral is the coffin. When it comes to coffins, the sky is the limit      with regard to price. They generally range in price from about £500 up to      £1,200, although there are coffins on the Irish market for £4,000. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Arial]Drafting the death notice: This is normally      done by the undertaker and one family member to ensure that all important      relatives are mentioned etc. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Arial]Inserting the death notice in the national      newspapers and perhaps on local radio: The emergence of daily obituary slots      on almost all local radio stations has now meant that the local radio is an      essential advertising medium for death notices, in addition to one national      newspaper. The cost of advertising a death in one national newspaper and the      local radio averages around £220.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Arial]The organisation of Church services: While      the death notice is being drafted: the undertaker will contact the local Church      to organise a suitable time for the funeral service to be held. This will      be done in conjunction with the Sacristan, and the undertaker will also organise      Church music, where requested, and altar servers etc. The fee for Church services      generally runs to around £80.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Arial]An embalming service: If the body of a      deceased person is not being buried within 24 hours of death, the undertaker      will offer an embalming service to the family. This can consist of either      partial or full embalming, and is left up to the discretion of the family.      The fee for embalming varies, depending on whether a partial or full embalming      procedure is carried out. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Arial]If the deceased has died at home, many      undertakers retain the services of a local nurse who will prepare the body      for burial. This process is known as body sanitisation. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Arial]Many undertakers retain the services of      a local florist and they can order flowers and wreaths for family members      and close relatives, if requested to do so. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Arial]Arranging gravediggers: The average cost      of buying a new plot in a graveyard outside Dublin is now between £100 and      £200, and gravediggers normally receive up to £100 for digging a grave, depending      on the number of people contracted to do the job. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Arial]Catering services: One of the most noticable      new trends in rural funerals is the aspect of providing food for mourners.      If requested, the undertaker will contact the local hostelry on behalf of      a bereaved family and arrange to have food provided after the funeral. This      can range from a cup of tea and a sandwich to a four-course gourmet offering      and everything in between! [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Arial]Providing sheets, silver candlesticks      etc., for a home wake: In the past, many families in rural Ireland always      kept a pair of crisp white sheets, a white bedspread and a white linen tablecloth      in the house, and these were known as 'the wake clothes'. These would literally      'do the rounds' of every family in the locality who experienced a death, and      would be used while the body of the deceased was reposing in the house. That      tradition has long gone, and the undertaker now provides all the essential      items needed for a house wake. Despite the emergence of funeral homes in many      parts of rural Ireland, there is still a stronger preference for waking the      body of the deceased at home. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Arial]Provide a habit: The practice of dressing      the remains in a special type of outfit known as a habit still applies in      many parts of rural Ireland, but mostly with the older generation. In cases      where a relatively young person dies, they are normally dressed in one of      their favourite outfits which will be provided by the family. All undertakers      offer their clients a selection of 'habits' to choose from when they are organising      the funeral.[/FONT]
  [FONT=Verdana,Arial]After all is said and done, be aware that    the funeral industry is big business. It is quite common that as soon as the    death notice appears in the paper, mailers and brochures on all aspects of funeral    services will pour in your door. This is not very pleasant but if you are prepared    and expecting this type of unsolicited mail, it may not be quite as upsetting.    [/FONT]
  [FONT=Verdana,Arial]Finally, give some consideration to the issue    of security. Unfortunately criminals never miss a trick or the chance of an    empty dwelling. It is a good idea to organise someone to take care of your house    when you are out for the day of the funeral.[/FONT]
  [FONT=Verdana,Arial]Written by Geraldine Grennan, *irishhealth.com*[/FONT]


----------



## Murt10

I made enquiries in Glasnevin Cemetary last year. It costs E1,800 for a plot that would  only hold two people. (old ones used hold 4).  The graves in question already have a body in them from many years ago, but the relatives of the deceased didn't pay for the graves after the burial. I suppose what was the graveyard to do, dig up the coffin , and you can hardly expect them to take the loss on their unpaid cheating guest.

I remember watching a programme on funeral parlours in the UK a couple of years  ago. Basically many of the small family firms had been taken over by some giant US firm. The funeral parlours kept their own names. Staff were sent on training courses to turn them into salesmen and to show them how to squeese the maximum amount of money put of the grieving realtives

I would hate to think that I have spent my whole life watching what I am spending only to have some B take advantage of  my distressed widow and  clean out some of my hard earned savings. Ah but sure this is the coffin he would have wanted, this model is lovely just look at the workmanship,  it will last forever, this is the last thing you will  ever buy for him, you will need more than one mourning car, what about flowers etc. 

Hey F#$% Off. I'm dead. I just want a wooden box to put in a hole in the ground.  I couldn't care less about the workmanship or what it looks like or what my friends attending the funeral will think. They knew I was always looking for a bargain when I was alive and I don't want them to think I have changed just because I am dead.  One mourning car is more than ample, hasn't everyone got their own car anyway. I don't need flowers and wreaths, give the money to charity. I don't mind spending money I just hate to see  it wasted.

Mrs Murt is under strict instructions that I want the cheapest funeral possible or I'll come back and  haunt her. She is to get someone else to arrange the funeral and to shop around first.

What she wants to spend at the party afterwards is another matter, but at  least here there is some value for money here. You can shop around and find out how much each pub or hotel will charge.  With the money she saves on the funeral I would love her to have a nice holiday or something like that.

Murt aka Scrooge


----------



## Marie

Alternatively you can arrange to be buried in a manner that is more personal as well as less commercialised and ecologically costly as burial or cremation.  You can choose any site you prefer (with regard to the local water-table and property-boundaries of course..........you can even get buried in your own urban or sub-urban garden) in a wicker hammock which decomposes with you.  There is an earlier AAM thread on Green Burials.  For those for whom this is a consideration, there is _no difficulty_ as far as I understand it about having a Christian service combined with a green burial.  The priest consecrates the site.  Many people who go for the green option also arrange for a tree to be planted on the site.


----------



## Kiddo

Marie said:
			
		

> Alternatively you can arrange to be buried in a manner that is more personal as well as less commercialised and ecologically costly as burial or cremation. You can choose any site you prefer (with regard to the local water-table and property-boundaries of course..........you can even get buried in your own urban or sub-urban garden) in a wicker hammock which decomposes with you. There is an earlier AAM thread on Green Burials. For those for whom this is a consideration, there is _no difficulty_ as far as I understand it about having a Christian service combined with a green burial. The priest consecrates the site. Many people who go for the green option also arrange for a tree to be planted on the site.


 
I personally wouldn't like to see burials in urban back gardens..its all very well while the family still live in the house, but what if they decide to sell up? ....will that be a new question on the list for buyers to ask the estate agents...how many people are buried in the back garden? *shudder*


----------



## Danmo

Massey brothers have a plan where you can spread the cost of your funeral over 20 years or so before you die - therefore beating inflation! The money is not held by them but by some sort of trust. until such time as it's needed.


----------



## RainyDay

Danmo said:
			
		

> Massey brothers have a plan where you can spread the cost of your funeral over 20 years or so before you die - therefore beating inflation! The money is not held by them but by some sort of trust. until such time as it's needed.


Sounds great - I'll give them a call and ask them when I'm due to pop off so I can start the saving 20 years beforehand.


----------



## Danmo

It just means that it takes the burden of the funeral off your relatives. Don't know if I would be into it though.


----------

